# Canon Rebel XTI or Olympus Evolt E-410



## Sleepy_Sentry (May 26, 2009)

I am in the market for a used DSLR and am stuck between the Canon Rebel XTI and the Olympus Evolt E-410. I am also looking at the Evolt E-510.

Both are about the same price and look like good cameras.The Evolt has live view, but that's not a big deal to me. Besides that, the features seem exactly the same.

What I am interested in is lens compatibility. Obviously the Canon will have more lenses available, but as far as backward compatibility goes, which is better? I know old Canon lenses will not work with the new EF mount, but will old Olympus lenses work with the Evolt? There are a lot of nice looking used lenses for Olympus cameras out there under $100.


----------



## Steph (May 27, 2009)

Sleepy_Sentry said:


> I am in the market for a used DSLR and am stuck between the Canon Rebel XTI and the Olympus Evolt E-410. I am also looking at the Evolt E-510.
> 
> Both are about the same price and look like good cameras.The Evolt has live view, but that's not a big deal to me. Besides that, the features seem exactly the same.
> 
> What I am interested in is lens compatibility. Obviously the Canon will have more lenses available, but as far as backward compatibility goes, which is better? I know old Canon lenses will not work with the new EF mount, but will old Olympus lenses work with the Evolt? There are a lot of nice looking used lenses for Olympus cameras out there under $100.



I won't comment about which camera to buy between those two. About lens compatibility: you can use older (manual focus) Olympus lenses via an adapter on the Olympus Evolt cameras, but you cannot use older Canon FD lenses on the Canon XTI. However, you can buy adapters for both cameras to use screwmount M42 lenses. There are some brilliant and cheap M42 lenses around and the selection is huge. I believe the XTI might be better ti use with manual focus lenses. The viewfinder is bigger and I think (but I am not sure) that there is a focus confirmation on the XTI, which does not exist on the Evolts.


----------

